# Dewalt Planer/thicknesser: Information wanted



## dmeko0 (Nov 8, 2015)

Hi all, new to the forum, first post. I'm an amateur woodworker and have recently acquired this Dewalt planer thicknesser combo. I cannot find anything about it as far as it being an American tool. When searching DW1150, seems to pull up a European version of the tool that looks identical. This one says "Dewalt Cat. No. 3590" on it and has no model number other than that. I'm assuming it is the American version of the DW1150 but i cannot find anything that would confirm that. Anyways, the machine runs excellent however it needs the rollers to either be replaced or recovered. Also the blades have a knick in them from the previous owner. Other than that this thing looks solid as heck. Very clean for its age (I'm assuming its at least 25-30 years old). 
So, just out of curiousity, does anyone know anything about these machines, an American version of them, or anywhere I may be able to get parts? There are several places in the UK that sell the rollers and many other parts, however, they do not ship to the USA (which absolutely took me by surprise). 
Any help or information would be fantastic.
Thanks,
Dan


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I can't find anything on the machine either. I do know there are companies around that will take your damaged feed roller and strip the rubber off and replace it for you. You just may be without that function for a few weeks while that is done. More than likely the knives are not proprietary. If the knick can't be just sharpened out of the knives all you need is just 10" jointer knives. If the 10" size is difficult to find you could just get 12" knives and cut them off. Just make sure the thickness and width is the same.


----------



## dmeko0 (Nov 8, 2015)

Steve, i have briefly looked around at recovering options. Do you have any company/business recommendations? The best i've been able to find is Western Roller all the way in Oregon, which is quite aways away from Georgia. I think i've found the replacement knives so i will order those soon. Is there any option for a diy recover? i looked at some polyurethane and also some rubber tubing that i briefly thought could be an option. thanks for your reply. like i said, the internet is dead as far as searching for that model number on the machine, but the DW1150 seems to be an exact replica. it also had an option for a mortising attachment which i would be thrilled to find.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

Its worth it to send it to western roller, if you want it to work right.


----------

